# autoflower 10 weeks from when?



## danfinance2008 (Aug 29, 2009)

is it from seed breaking open
or
is it from when the set of leaves come?

i understand going by tric

buy curious of when countdown starts


----------



## Mutt (Aug 29, 2009)

I myself would think it after the seedling stage. I'm growing an auto now for the first time fast lil bugger. So not sure, but would figure its when it enters veg stage. 1st set of true leaves. but going by all the other plants i've grown this seems about the norm.
mine started pre flowers at 2-1/2 weeks from sprout. These type of genetics confuse me. not sure whats veg or flower. but it is nice to not have 4 weeks of veg and 3 months of flower for a change


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 29, 2009)

Hello Dan 

I grow a lot of these, start counting when you see the first sign of sex.

Expect it to take 1-2 weeks longer than the seed description 

But saying that, I have had a plant fully ready at week 6.

Like all things in life, rules bend.

eace:


----------



## 2Dog (Aug 29, 2009)

so exciting.....fast growing plants cant wait to try them.


----------



## snickelfritz (Aug 30, 2009)

Good input HIE.  I'm about to start a small auto grow myself.  It's good to hear some "ive done it" advice.  If I may throw a question your way Ive wondered with their rapid life cycle, and smalller stature, if you needed to alter the nutes to accomodate.  Also, do you use any o2 when growing your autos, and would they benifit from it?  

I'm not sure yet if i'm going to do a grow journal or not yet, I just finished builing the room for them today.  *shrug*

Good luck with your autos friend.


----------



## danfinance2008 (Aug 31, 2009)

snickelfritz said:
			
		

> Good input HIE. I'm about to start a small auto grow myself. It's good to hear some "ive done it" advice. If I may throw a question your way Ive wondered with their rapid life cycle, and smalller stature, if you needed to alter the nutes to accomodate. Also, do you use any o2 when growing your autos, and would they benifit from it?
> 
> fox farms soild and no nutes first two weeks, then i used the schedule ( should of taken notes better ). but i went to the more bloom side of nutrient chart. fox farm's grow big, big bloow, and tiger bloom. i also used molases in the grow starting at week 4


----------



## Locked (Aug 31, 2009)

I pay little attention to how many weeks they say an auto will be done...I hve had plenty that finished early and some that finished later...I let the fan leaves and the trichs tell me when they are done.


----------



## danfinance2008 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I pay little attention to how many weeks they say an auto will be done...I hve had plenty that finished early and some that finished later...I let the fan leaves and the trichs tell me when they are done.


 
fan leaves start to die?
mine did, so i am curious

i pulled my ak47 3 weeks early for when i started counting

and fast dried, and the stuff knocked me on my tail with 4 big hits


----------

